# Faire disparaitre icone du dock à la fermeture du fichier



## Elegiaaa (12 Août 2011)

Bonjour,
A chaque fois que j'ouvre un document Office 2011 depuis pour Macbook Air, j'ai l'icone correspondante qui s'affiche dans le dock ; jusqu'à là, tout va bien.
Mais lorsque je ferme mon fichier, l'icone de Word reste dans le dock, et il faut que je clique-droit dessus pour le fermer et le retirer donc du dock.
Question: Quelle est la manip à faire pour faire disparaitre l'icone du dock à la fermeture du document?


----------



## Larme (12 Août 2011)

Personnellement, j'éviterais...
C'est le principe même du Dock et de Mac OS X...
*Tu fermes une fenêtre, document, mais pas l'application elle-même...*
Pour réellement fermer l'application, il faut passer par la barre de menu, ou faire un Cmd+Q (et sur Lion, pour éviter Reprise, il faut faire un Cmd+Alt+Q il me semble)...


----------



## Simbouesse (12 Août 2011)

Larme a dit:


> Personnellement, j'éviterais...
> C'est le principe même du Dock et de Mac OS X...
> *Tu fermes une fenêtre, document, mais pas l'application elle-même...*
> Pour réellement fermer l'application, il faut passer par la barre de menu, ou faire un Cmd+Q (et sur Lion, pour éviter Reprise, il faut faire un Cmd+Alt+Q il me semble)...


 
+1



C'est tout à fait ça !


----------



## Elegiaaa (12 Août 2011)

Ok je comprends, dommage qu'il n'y ait pas de choix d'option permanente pour ce genre de comportement des icônes sur le dock. Je ferai donc avec les racourcis


----------



## Simbouesse (12 Août 2011)

Elegiaaa a dit:


> Ok je comprends, dommage qu'il n'y ait pas de choix d'option permanente pour ce genre de comportement des icônes sur le dock. Je ferai donc avec les racourcis



Ahum.... je n'ai pas trop compris ce que tu veux dire...

Voilà comment ça fonctionne :

- Dans le dock, tu trouves des raccourcis vers certaines applications, que tu peux modifier à façon.
- Lorsque tu ouvres une application depuis le dock, il apparaît un petit point lumineux en dessous de l'icône.
- Lorsque tu ouvres une application qui n'est pas présente dans le dock, son icône apparaît dans le dock également, avec un point lumineux. Lorsque tu refermes l'appli, l'icône disparaît.
Si tu ne fermes qu'une fenêtre de l'appli, l'icône reste puisque l'appli en elle même n'est pas fermée.

C'est simplement le fonctionnement de Mac OS X...

J'espère avoir été clair, et j'espère aussi ne pas avoir été condescendant en pensant que tu n'avais pas compris si tu avais compris... (enfin... tu m'as compris :râteau: )


----------



## Elegiaaa (12 Août 2011)

Simbouesse a dit:


> Voilà comment ça fonctionne :
> 
> - Dans le dock, tu trouves des raccourcis vers certaines applications, que tu peux modifier à façon.
> - Lorsque tu ouvres une application depuis le dock, il apparaît un petit point lumineux en dessous de l'icône.
> ...


Ouioui, je connais ce fonctionnement. Cependant, pour reprendre ma situation: je n'ai pas (et je ne veux pas) les icônes de Word, Excel et PowerPoint soient H24 sur mon dock, avec ou sans point lumineux.  Je souhaite simplement ne pas avoir un dock surchargé, et faire disparaitre les icones de Office dès qu'il n'y a plus de document .doc, .xls ouverts, sans avoir besoin de cliquer à chaque fois sur l'icone en question et de le supprimer du dock.


----------



## Simbouesse (13 Août 2011)

Et bien pour cela, il faut juste fermer l'application... :confuses:

Tu fais cmd+Q pour fermer l'application, et si tu ne veux pas qu'elle s'ouvre avec les derniers documents ouverts, du fais ctrl+cmd+Q.

Mais ça aussi c'est le fonctionnement de Mac OS...

Si actuellement tu as l'icône Word dans ton dock, tu drag & drop l'icône hors du dock...


----------



## winclick (15 Août 2011)

Je suis également à la recherche de cette possibilité.
Je trouve cela déconcertant de devoir fermer son document, puis clic droit / Quitter Word (ou son application). Disons que peut devenir vite pénible. 

Je pense que comme Elegiaaa, pour les utilisateurs qui viennent de Windows il est dur de s'y familiariser. Je suis preneur d'une astuce ou soft qui permettrait de le faire ?

Pour ma part, je peut déjà te conseiller Flexiglass, ca permet "d'attacher" une fenêtre sur la gauche ou la droite de l'écran (comme sur seven), et même mieux  : tu peux configurer 
 lorsque tu fait un clic droit sur le bouton fermer (rouge), ca quitte l'application (et donc supprime l'icône du dock). Sur les grandes résolutions (comme sur l'imac 27), je comprend pas que mac n'ai pas encore prévu cela en natif : cela devient vite indispensable.

Il y a également l'appli Dockview, que je trouve sympas, qui permet de retrouver les fenêtres ouvertes dans chaque application.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (16 Août 2011)

winclick a dit:


> (...) Je trouve cela déconcertant de devoir fermer son document, puis clic droit / Quitter Word (ou son application).


Pourquoi fermer le document et quitter après ?
Si ton doc est enregistré et toujours à l'écran, et que tu n'as plus besoin de l'appli tu fait "cmd Q" (sur Lion je ne sais pas) et c'est tout.
Et c'est rapide aussi de le faire en décomposé : "cmd S", "cmd W" et "cmd Q" ça prend 3 secondes.



winclick a dit:


> Je pense que comme Elegiaaa, pour les utilisateurs qui viennent de Windows il est dur de s'y familiariser. (...)


Mais quand on change d'environnement il faut accepter de s'y faire ou de s'y habituer.
Et ne pas toujours faire référence à Windows qui fonctionne différemment.


----------



## winclick (16 Août 2011)

C'est vrai que Cmd + Q revient à la même chose que mon clic droit avec Flexiglass.
Il est dur de dapproprié tous les raccourcis claviers, mais petit à petit on les intègrent.

Je sais bien qu'il faut accepter, mais il y a des comportements ou tu vois, si on me disait, je t'enlève l'accrochage des fenêtres sur les côtés, bien je crois que je serai resté sous Windows. J'ai eu aussi des soucis avec l'accélération de la souris, le comportement est étonnant quand on bosse avec une souris USB, il y a un soft qui s'appèle "Mouse acceleration" qui m'a permis de corriger le soucis. Après je n'ai rien à redire sur d'autres points de l'os : c'est le pied.


----------



## Simbouesse (16 Août 2011)

winclick a dit:


> ..., si on me disait, je t'enlève l'accrochage des fenêtres sur les côtés, bien je crois que je serai resté sous Windows...



A ce point


----------



## Larme (16 Août 2011)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Mais quand on change d'environnement il faut accepter de s'y faire ou de s'y habituer.
> Et ne pas toujours faire référence à Windows qui fonctionne différemment.


+1.


----------



## winclick (16 Août 2011)

Pour répondre au "A ce point" et au "+1" (les défendeurs de Mac) :

Oui, cela fait 1 an que je suis passé sur Mac : un IMAC 27" et un MBA (2010) et maintenant le MBA (2011 sous Lion). Alors oui niveau Os il y a de gros avantages, c'est vrai (time machine, système d'installation des applications), n'empêche que :

1. Des tâches grises sont apparut sur mon Imac 27" au bout de 13 mois (vu le prix de la machine) => Apple ferme les yeux sur le problème et pourtant il y a moultes cas similaires

2. Sur mon dernier MBA, Lion est sensiblement plus long pour la reprise de veille, idem sur la charge de la batterie, je tenais mieux avec l'ancien MBA.

Depuis 1 an, j'ai connus ces mésaventures... tout n'est pas si parfait ! Tout cela pour dire qu'un système peut manquer de fonctionnalités : accrochage des fenêtres, système de fonctionnement du dock / quitter, me semble un peu perturbant pour les novices...  Je suis près à m'adapter, sinon je ne ferais rien sur ce forum ... Windows n'est pas parfait, Apple non plus à mon sens.  

Dommage qu'il n'existe pas un Steve Gates 

ps : depuis hier j'use du Cmd + Q, c'est niquel en effet, dommage que cela ne puisse pas être intégrée sur la croix rouge ca aurait été top.


----------



## Larme (16 Août 2011)

Attention, mon "+1" parlait d'adaptation.
En aucun cas je peux soutenir des problèmes hardware. Je parle du software et de l'OS qui ont chacun une manière différente de penser, qu'on accepte ou non, c'est autre chose... Mais il faut qu'un OS corresponde au meilleur compromis de chacun que ce soit Windows, Mac OS, Ubuntu ou autre. Moi, je choisis Mac, parce que cela me convient.
Quand je change d'OS (boulot etc.), aucun problème, je m'adapte aux limites et règles de chacun des différents OS (Windows XP, Vista, Seven, CentOS, Fedora, Ubuntu, Mac OS Leopard, Snow Leopard et Lion).

Ne pas oublier qu'avant Apple, c'était : _Think different_, pas _Think Better._


----------



## PoorMonsteR (16 Août 2011)

winclick a dit:


> (...) Dommage qu'il n'existe pas un Steve Gates


Je serais curieux de voir ce qu'il nous pondrait comme machine. 


winclick a dit:


> ps : depuis hier j'use du Cmd + Q, c'est niquel en effet, dommage que cela ne puisse pas être intégrée sur la croix rouge ca aurait été top.


Bof. Ça va beaucoup plus vite de faire "cmd Q".


----------



## winclick (16 Août 2011)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Bof. Ça va beaucoup plus vite de faire "cmd Q".



De mon côté, ca me dérange pas, mais j'ai des users novice, j'ai beau leurs répéter de fermer les points lumineux allumés ya rien à faire ...


----------



## ceslinstinct (16 Août 2011)

winclick a dit:


> De mon côté, ca me dérange pas, mais j'ai des users novice, j'ai beau leurs répéter de fermer les points lumineux allumés ya rien à faire ...


Bonjour

J'ai voulu savoir suivant la question posée, comment se comporte les applications quittées mais avec le voyant dans le Dock.

Test avec des applications Apple:

Aucune fenêtre d'ouverte
*Script Editor* (Noms des fenêtres ouvertes pour cette application ci-dessous)
	Historique des résultats (invisible)
	Historique des événements (invisible)

Aucune fenêtre d'ouverte
*Safari* (Noms des fenêtres ouvertes pour cette application ci-dessous)
	Téléchargements (si l'on a fait un téléchargement) visible où invisible

Une fenêtre d'ouverte où fermé même résultat.
*Icon Composer* (Noms des fenêtres ouvertes pour cette application ci-dessous)
	Rien trouvé

Testé avec Léopard 10.5.8, a voir avec Lion.

@.


----------

